# HD 2600xt mit 350 watt netzteil ok?



## PRO_2008 (17. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

Habe mir vor ein 2600xt zu holen, aber bin mir net sicher ob mein 350watt netzteil von fsi group ausreicht habe Pentium 4 mit 3066 MHz und 1024 mb Ram Speicher. Mein Mainboard ist irgendein ein Asus SiS 649

Was denkt ihr reicht es aus mit 350Watt?

Wenn ja welche Hertseller soll ich kaufen

- Powercolor
- Sapphire
- MSI

Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand mir helfen kann


----------



## Psylo (18. Januar 2008)

Sollte eigentlich reichen. Du wirst ja die Karte sicherlich online Bestellen!?
Falls ja, dann kannst du ja erstmal testen ob alles stabil läuft und wenn nicht, dann kannst du sie zurück schicken.

Du könntest auch noch bis zum 23.1.08 warten, da stellt AMD nochmal ein paar neue Karten der 3000er Generation vor, die vorallem in sachen Stromverbrauch wesentlich besser sind.

MfG Psylo


----------



## umut27 (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo 2008pro ich denke das du vielz zu viel über deine graka nachdenkst ich würde sie einfach kaufen und testen wenn sie net geht bringst du es zurück


k&m for live >:S



du fetzag du ^^ 



welcher bruder was für eine bruder


----------

